# Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No2, Paganini Rhapsody / Lang Lang



## Doro

Dear all, see what I just found at nsnbc.com. I totaly agree to this critic on Lang Lang:

"Classical pianist Lang Lang gives a very personal, intimate performance of Sergei Rachmaninov's "Concerto No.2 in C minor" and "Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini" with the Russian Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre and conductor Valery Gergiev.

The orchestral sound, topped Lang Lang's his dark yet vigorous piano playing, complement each other perfectly.

The Paganini Rhapsody is very energetic and flows well from the first piece. Although the recording reeks of gloom, listeners will be won over by the precision and technical demands of the music that Lang handles quite well.

This one-hour album captures the heart of "Russian Romantic music," as 22-year-old Lang would call it. It's definitely a solid project from one of the most talented up-and-coming pianist of our time. -Chris Jone"

Your opinion would be very interesting to me.
Doro


----------



## James

Lang Lang is currently a real rising star, been hearing his name from several places..

Have you attended his concert or bought his cd?

Welcome to Talk Classical btw.


----------



## Harvey

That's funny...most of my friends think he's not up to standard...I do complement him on his technique though.


----------



## Doro

James said:


> Lang Lang is currently a real rising star, been hearing his name from several places..
> 
> Have you attended his concert or bought his cd?
> 
> Welcome to Talk Classical btw.


I just bought his CD, his tour with the China Philharmonic will be this Februar and March, as I found out (and I will defenitively be in New York March 13th).

China Philharmonic Tour 
2/25 Tucson, AZ
2/27 Palm Desert, CA
2/28 Irvine, CA
3/1 Santa Barbara, CA
3/3 Los Angeles, CA
3/4 San Diego, CA
3/5 Davis, CA
3/6 San Francisco, CA
3/12 Greenvale, NY
3/13 Avery Fisher Hall at Lincoln Center New York, NY
3/15 Storrs, CT

Recitals
3/30 Symphony Hall Boston, MA
4/2 Kennedy Center Washington, DC
4/3 Meyerhoff Symphony Hall Baltimore, MD
5/12-14/05 Philadelphia Orchestra

by the way, if anybody likes YUNDI LI also; here are his tourdates:

February 24-26, March 1 - Verizon Hall @ Kimmel Center, Philadelphia PA with the Philadelphia Orchestra. 
March 27 at 6 PM - Dorothy Chandler Pavillion, Los Angeles CA with the American Youth Symphony 
April 2 at 8 PM - Isaac Stern Auditorium, Carnegie Hall, New York, NY with the American Youth Symphony

Recital Tour 
April 5 - Ford Hall, Ithaca College, Ithaca, NY 
April 8 - Sherwood Auditorium, La Jolla Chamber Music Society, La Jolla, CA 
April 9& 10 - Lincoln Performance Hall, Portland State University, Portland, OR 
April 13 - Meany Hall, University of Washington, Seattle, WA 
April 14 - Montalvo Center for the Arts, Saratoga, CA 
April 17 - Cincinnati, OH 
April 19 US - Columbus, OH 
April 22 - Folly Theatre, Kansas City, MO 
April 28 - Alice Tully Hall, New York, NY 
April 29 - Baker Centre for the Arts, Muhlenberg College, Allentown, PA 
May 1 - Shriver Concert Hall, Baltimore, MD

for more information visit his homepage at Deutsche Grammophon 
http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/special/?ID=yundili-chopin

so, thats enough touring information for today  
Love Doro


----------



## tahnak

*Rachmaninov Second Piano Concerto*



Doro said:


> Dear all, see what I just found at nsnbc.com. I totaly agree to this critic on Lang Lang:
> 
> "Classical pianist Lang Lang gives a very personal, intimate performance of Sergei Rachmaninov's "Concerto No.2 in C minor" and "Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini" with the Russian Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre and conductor Valery Gergiev.
> 
> The orchestral sound, topped Lang Lang's his dark yet vigorous piano playing, complement each other perfectly.
> 
> The Paganini Rhapsody is very energetic and flows well from the first piece. Although the recording reeks of gloom, listeners will be won over by the precision and technical demands of the music that Lang handles quite well.
> 
> This one-hour album captures the heart of "Russian Romantic music," as 22-year-old Lang would call it. It's definitely a solid project from one of the most talented up-and-coming pianist of our time. -Chris Jone"
> 
> Your opinion would be very interesting to me.
> Doro


Hello Doro!
This concerto is very personal and close to my heart. I have got many versions of this. I have heard Lang Lang with Gergiev and will rate it as the third best. The tops is Philippe Entremont/New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein and the second is Artur Rubinstein/Philadelphia/Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## tahnak

*Rachmaninov Paganini Variations*



Doro said:


> Dear all, see what I just found at nsnbc.com. I totaly agree to this critic on Lang Lang:
> 
> "Classical pianist Lang Lang gives a very personal, intimate performance of Sergei Rachmaninov's "Concerto No.2 in C minor" and "Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini" with the Russian Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre and conductor Valery Gergiev.
> 
> The orchestral sound, topped Lang Lang's his dark yet vigorous piano playing, complement each other perfectly.
> 
> The Paganini Rhapsody is very energetic and flows well from the first piece. Although the recording reeks of gloom, listeners will be won over by the precision and technical demands of the music that Lang handles quite well.
> 
> This one-hour album captures the heart of "Russian Romantic music," as 22-year-old Lang would call it. It's definitely a solid project from one of the most talented up-and-coming pianist of our time. -Chris Jone"
> 
> Your opinion would be very interesting to me.
> Doro


The same for the Variations . Lang Lang comes in third with Rachmaninov's own version with him as the soloist with Philadelphia/Leopold Stokowski as the tops and Vladimir Feltsman/Israel Philharmonic/Zubin Mehta as the second.


----------



## sierranomad

tahnak said:


> I have heard Lang Lang with Gergiev and will rate it as the third best. The tops is Philippe Entremont/New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein and the second is Artur Rubinstein/Philadelphia/Eugene Ormandy.


This thread is very interesting to me!

Rachmaninoff's 2nd in C minor is the first piece of classical music that grabbed my attention. I was camping with a friend when she put on a tape of some classical music; I didn't think much at first, having never been too impressed with classical. To my surprise, the music grabbed me like nothing else ever had, in a way I really can't put in words. I asked her who it was and she told me it was Rachmaninoff's 2nd Piano Concerto in C minor. His was the first classical music I purchased; and will now be getting at least one of the above.

I'll also see if I can make it to one of Lang Langs concerts (fortunately, from another thread I know not to clap until the conductor turns around ).


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

sierranomad said:


> i'll also see if i can make it to one of lang langs concerts (fortunately, from another thread i know not to clap until the conductor turns around ).


:d..........................


----------



## xJuanx

Has anyone heard helene grimaud's version? I find it exquisite! And if i'm not wrong, it got a diapasson d'or.


----------

